# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny

[align=center][/align]





[align=center]Looks like *MsBinky* might have some *new additions* soon!!! Let's hope all goes well for Flore, her foster rabbit![/align]





[align=center]Flore preparing?[/align]





[align=center]*****[/align]





[align=center]Wonderful news from *ChompersMom. 
*She's doing volunteer work with a rabbit rescue now. Thank you for helping the bunnies![/align]





[align=center][/align]





[align=center]****** [/align]





[align=center]Qingqing is still having problems with these mysterious wounds. They've gotten much worse. Please send good thoughts to her and *Chinabun*![/align]





[align=center]*****[/align]





[align=center]Also good thoughts go out to *Leaf's family* for a healthy baby. Her brother and his wife get the ultrasound today!* Leaf is expecting to have a little niece!*[/align]





[align=center]




[/align]





[align=center]*****[/align]





[align=center]*HAPPY HANUKKAH* to our jewish members. 
* HANUKKAH begins at sundown tonight. *[/align]



[align=center]Adam Sandler's Hanukkah song is one of my favorites![/align]

[align=center]*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Hmr5YOewww]Hanukkah Song[/ame]*[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

sending good vibes to every one!!!

:bestwishes::magicwand::clover:ink iris::sunshine::rainbow:


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Aw, thanks for doing this today (Tuesdays are my bus days) :hug2:

Sending get well/congrats/good luck vibes out to everyone :biggrin2:

I hope it wasn't too uch trouble for you to do it today, since you sick and all ! Get better soon


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin2:Booked Wyatt ball removal. Jan 4th.


----------



## maherwoman

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :biggrin2:Booked Wyatt ball removal. Jan 4th.


Oh my goodness!! Wyatt's gonna have "nots"!

Oh, and how sad is that...being on Harley's birthday? LOL...


----------



## JadeIcing

Thats ok 10days later it is Connors Gotcha day and 2 days after that it is Elvis's gotcha day, So that weekend we will have a party for all three.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*ball removal*


----------



## JadeIcing

Uh whoops he has two so add an s.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

You guys...:rofl:


----------



## maherwoman

Check out the...

RO CHRISTMAS CARD EXCHANGE!!


----------



## Flashy

My Dinkies are now officially 6 months old. How did that happen.


----------

